#     DIPIFR !!!
.
   DipIFR    .
 ?     ?         ?

----------

IQ 

       .
  ,        .
    -           ,    .
    :
    ?
      : ,  
?  ?

----------


## Ki

,  .
                  .   -  ,   ,    .         -          !
 ,   ,   ,      .
 ,      ,   ,   ,  "  ".         ,      ,     98 ,     .
 "   " -    .   ,     ,       ( ,  )  4 .
  .     -       .                  100%    URG - ,   .
       , ,      /.
   ,  .  ,      .         -  ,     . 
!

----------

3-4 .       .

----------


## STARosta

/ .    , . .     (   2007 )

----------

.    ,    ...    , .    , ,   .   38  (      !!!!!!!!!!)

----------

6  -  ?

----------

> 6  -  ?


  .     http : // www. audit-it . ru/forum/list.php?5

----------

,    6 ,  ,

----------


## Tortilla

:

----------


## 1111

( 2006.).      (    ),  1   ,    . ,  1 .  , . ,      03.12 -      ( -         ).      (   -    3 ).    ,       .      (    ),       . 
 ,   +    (    10 .    - 40      10 .     .   .

----------

2007 .
       ,  "   ".
  -      , ..  ,     paper ACCA -      .
   ,        .    -   ,     . 
  :  .      .     ,    2   9  18     .

----------


## Olga.

, .   .          (80 ).   ,     .  .    .       ,         ,   .  .      ,  ,  2 -            "".   ,  .          ? .     ,    ?

----------


## A04

> , .     ,    ?


 .      .    .     . 67 .

----------


## Olga.

> 


, ..,  ,     ,  .    ?    ,     .

----------


## A04

> ?    ,     .


    .

----------


## Olga.

> .


 ?
    96 ,   ,    ..   100 .      ?

----------


## A04

> ?
>     96 ,   ,    ..   100 .      ?


      .      - " ,      ,  -  :-)"
   .            .    .      .   ,   . :yes:

----------


## Olga.

A04   . 
      ,    .       ,   ?

----------


## A04

.  ,          .  -   :-)
      .    ,   .    :-) 
      1 .   .  ,   ,       .

----------


## Olga.

,   ,          ACCA.

----------

> ,   ,          ACCA.


   -       ?     ,   . 

        .          ,   .       -  ,         . ,          .       .

----------

> -       ?     ,   .


      ?
   ,     !!!
      2009? ,  .   5 -   ,  16  .  ,  ...

----------

.    !!!!!!!  - 99 %.  ,  .     , !  ,  ,    :Frown:

----------

,

 , ,  -      ?     .

   !

----------

> ,
> 
>  , ,  -      ?     .
> 
>    !


1.   ,   ()   ,  2008  - 2007...,  ....
2.   !!! (   ...)
3.     !!!!! (, ...),          ,   .......
4.     (,    .)
5.     !!!
6.  ,   !!!!!
7.      .   ,   ,     .
8.   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ,      ,   ,      :Frown: 
9.   (     ...),   ,     .....
10.    ...    ... !!!!!!!!!!!!
     ,    .....


   ....

!!!!   !!!!!!

----------

!!!!
12. ,  ,  ,     -,  .....
13.    .
14.       10 ,     ....

----------

,

!

----------

> ,
> 
> !


*     !
*    !!!!!!
*      , ,   :Wow: 
*  , , , !!!!

 ,   :Big Grin:

----------

,  !  !!!  :yes:

----------


## K.S

> ?


 63 ,  ?

----------


## .

,   :Smilie: )

----------


## K.S

* .*,    :Smilie:

----------

> 63 ,  ?


71

----------


## K.S

?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


  15     ,     .

----------


## K.S

> 15     ,     .


      ,  ,  ,     .  ,     .    . 
  - n-       ? ,       ?

----------

> ,  ,  ,     .  ,     .    . 
>   - n-       ? ,       ?


  :Smilie: . ..     ,     .

----------

> ,  ,  ,     .  ,     .    . 
>   - n-       ? ,       ?


           . 
   .  :Smilie:

----------


## K.S

...      :-)




> ** ?     ?

----------

> ...      :-)


  ,      .
 ,      . -   :Smilie:

----------


## K.S

4

----------

, ,  !

----------

?
    F7 acca?

----------


## K.S

8  ( ),      . , DipIFR     7

----------

> 8  ( ),      . , DipIFR     7


, ,   ,     acca       DipIFR (RUS)      F7?

----------


## K.S

> , ,   ,     acca       DipIFR (RUS)      F7?


 :yes:

----------


## K.S

(   )    !!! 
, !!! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------



----------


## K.S

** , ,    ?

----------

> ** , ,    ?


   ,    -   ,   ,      -   ,     .

----------

:Frown: 
  , !

----------


## K.S

ITC

----------

,     ?   ?

----------

, ,   -     17-18 . ,       -   .

----------

?

----------


## K.S

,   : 
, ., , 
   ,  ,   . 
 ,  -        :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip M-U

AC      .  ,       ...   , , , ,

----------


## K.S

-    ))

----------


## Tulip M-U

...   ,      ...    ....       ,   ,        :yes:

----------


## K.S

..      ,    ,   ,      . )) 
        ,        .

----------


## Tulip M-U

.     ACCA   .             .

----------


## K.S

-

----------


## Nasekomus

, DipIFR      .
       ?

----------


## K.S

*Nasekomus*,     10 ,     .   ,

----------


## John_Bateman

!          ,      4        ,    .              ,        .       ,   3 ,     ,      .           ,   ,   .   ,   -       ,  -       .   -        ,    . .

----------


## K.S

*John_Bateman*, ,          .    -     :Wink:

----------


## Nasekomus

> *Nasekomus*,     10 ,     .   ,


!  10  -  ,   9  ))) 

John_Bateman,

  , ,     ,   ,            ,      3     .       .

----------

> 4        ,    .


  .           .  ,      ,   ,   ,   ,      .       ,    ,     .     ? ,      .        . ,    ,    ,    ,        .  , ,   ,     .

       (  ,       ,   ,    ).   ,   . ?     ,   .     ,    ,  . , ,   .

----------


## funfun

, - ,          .,     nivictory@yandex.ru 

 ,    ,  ( ) /  ,    .

----------



----------


## Verona517

v.a.517@yandex.ru

----------


## JuliaB

!           50%.    .  julbuh@mail.ru

----------


## 63

.   tschaikowsky@rambler.ru

----------


## Avonorim

10  2011.     .  :
" 1  2011    ,         40        .              -    ( )  - .  2012          ( )           ,       .      ,     ,     ."
                .       ?

----------

1

----------

,  , -,         !!!!!!
alexand_ra  .
  !!!!!!!!!

----------

> 10  2011.     .  :
> " 1  2011    ,         40        .              -    ( )  - .  2012          ( )           ,       .      ,     ,     ."
>                 .       ?


-  ,   .    -   .

----------

> , - ,          .,     nivictory@yandex.ru 
> 
>  ,    ,  ( ) /  ,    .


   ,         .   .    .  -  .        77 .
!

----------

!
       ,  ,    .   ,   
k o z i n e t s 2 0 0 4  m a i l  r u -

----------

, ,          -    ?      , , ,  !

----------


## anbel

2011

----------

( - )!
    ?       ,   ,  ,           ,       .??   ,     !

----------

> 10  2011.     .  :
> " 1  2011    ,         40        .              -    ( )  - .  2012          ( )           ,       .      ,     ,     ."
>                 .       ?


,  ,      ,  .  ,...     ...

----------

.   .      F9,  ))) :Big Grin:

----------

!          ?     ,         ?

----------


## mousemila

,   -      ,     - ? 
    ? 
       ()?
.

----------


## Avonorim

.   .  ,  .         .     .

----------

> ,   -      ,     - ? 
>     ? 
>        ()?
> .


   (   ).       . 
         .   atc international (.   )
 ,  ,     (    ,    -  ).
   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, !   ,    ?  ,  "        -, : 
   /,              "      ?

----------


## mousemila

!
        ,  .   , -  ?

----------


## mousemila

> , !   ,    ?  ,  "        -, : 
>    /,              "      ?


     -

        -, : 
   /,              ,   
       2-       ,            ,   
    3-       ,         ,  
      (Affiliate),  
           2-  ,  
    CIPA,  CIPAEN.

        ,         -

   atc-international

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


     - , , ?

----------


## mousemila



----------


## Zamala

2012:

http://www.russia.accaglobal.com/rus...aminers_report

http://www.russia.accaglobal.com/rus...nt/exam_papers

----------


## buxgalter

!

----------


## Zamala

!! !!

----------


## NATYE

> !! !!


  :Wow:

----------


## buxgalter

!!! !!!

----------

.
,  ,         ,    .
 ?

----------

,    ,  ......         .. (,      ) 15-17   -,    ,     . ....

----------

